
How I sold my company to Twitter, in spite of my own stupidity - prostoalex
https://medium.com/@joewaltman/how-i-sold-my-company-to-twitter-in-spite-of-my-own-stupidity-993cb9736d15
======
matt_wulfeck
This article is competent devoid of any interesting details. I think I can sum
it up in one sentence:

> the startup I confounded was acqu-hired away and they only wanted to keep my
> cofounder.

It's unfortunate about the NDA. How was was it sold for? What were the details
of the employee staying on? What types of terms did they ask?

------
aluminussoma
It's fascinating to hear a small part of his side of the story. Here's a
TechCrunch writeup of the original acquisition:
[https://techcrunch.com/2012/05/10/twitter-acquires-
restengin...](https://techcrunch.com/2012/05/10/twitter-acquires-restengine/)

------
cpncrunch
Great to hear the backstory of one of these acquihires we hear about all the
time. I'm guessing that most of them aren't quite as rosy as we would imagine.

